# Harwa Mummy: unwrapped with scanning



## Brian G Turner (Sep 4, 2004)

Interesting piece:

http://www.newscientist.com/news/news.jsp?id=ns99996340


----------



## scalem X (Sep 4, 2004)

Yeah it is nice, but doesn't the color of the skin on the image seem very unlikely?? Egypt was very sunny and at least his skin should have been more yellowish brown. Second have they ever thought to take an index on all ages that those mummies where made?? It would give us an answer to the question of how long the average Egyptian lived. Just not sure if 45 years is super old or average old.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Sep 4, 2004)

Very interesting.  Just give him a thick black tash....


----------

